

Maybe, null and boilerplate code - nudded
http://jaspervdj.be/posts/2010-01-04-maybe-null-boilerplate.html

======
scottdw2
The jist of the post is that "maybe is superior to null", because maybe does
null lifting.

That argument, however, is a bit shallow. The first question to ask is, why
not just make null behave like Maybe in the first place? That would be the
sensible thing.

I could buy the argument "aren't monads neat, because they let you do
lifting", but that wasn't the main point.

Null isn't inferior to maybe. It's just that many languages don't implement
the "right" semantics for null(from a ux perspective).

